# spalted ambrosia maple logs



## davduckman2010 (Dec 5, 2016)

cut these off some big logs in my spalt farm getting ready to drag some of these big logs out to have them milled should be some funky figure in them been laying a couple years fermenting

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 5, 2016)

Sweet! Fourth one down looks like a surprised alien...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 5, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Sweet! Fourth one down looks like a surprised alien...


I agree, where do think she came from, maybe Texas

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Dec 5, 2016)

Me likey! A lot!

Very nice, Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 6, 2016)

Love it when you bring wood to the table! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 7, 2016)

@davduckman2010 You never cease to amaze me with that marvelous maple.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2016)

Cool new avatar d man, do tell!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 7, 2016)

if the milled material looks better than these cookies ,it will set the "envy" bar quite high. Might even move it to the "covet" setting. Sorry just had to look at this again and can not help but think----if I had your
lumber ---I would be one selfish SOB . Thanks for not being me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 7, 2016)

David Van Asperen said:


> if the milled material looks better than these cookies ,it will set the "envy" bar quite high. Might even move it to the "covet" setting. Sorry just had to look at this again and can not help but think----if I had your
> lumber ---I would be one selfish SOB . Thanks for not being me


lol I highly doubt you have a selfish bone in your body my freind I hope they are a good batch trying to squeeze a mill date in with my guy if the weather permits . gota have the ground freeze hard now to get the mill to the logs


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 7, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool new avatar d man, do tell!


thanks bud me likey smoked king salmon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Dec 12, 2016)

Damn duck those are gorgeous they have coffee tables written all over them!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

